# Not so new



## Corvs Queen (Jul 3, 2008)

Okay, so I don't recall doing one of these. I've been here for years so I thought I would take the time to introduce myself. My name is Chrissy and I am originally from North Carolina. I moved to Austria in 2004 to marry a man that I met on a Billy Corgan forum. We had never met in person before but we knew it was right for us. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THE SMASHING PUMPKINS!!! I am a certified clogging instructor and I love dance. All types even thought I am better at some more than others. I love color and my favorite color of the moment is the exact same color violet as my Balenciaga Twiggy. It was a gift from the hubby for my 25th birthday and it is by far the most gorgeous material possession I have ever owned.  My favorite album of all time is Siamese Dream but I am a music lover to the core. I can appreciate all music but not enjoy all music. I hope that made sense. I had my first child last December. Liam Jonas and he's so brilliant and handsome. He's the light of my world. So yeah, that's probably more info than you care to have but I tend to be a motor mouth. And on a side note I just want to take the time to thank Janice and all the other ladies that make this place so wonderful. Your hard work and dedication never go unnoticed.


----------



## Janice (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello Ms Chrissy, thanks for telling us a little about yourself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's good having you here, I'm glad you're enjoying your time here at Specktra.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## nunu (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello!


----------



## Faded Rose (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm always amazed when someone is so brave to move over such a long distance for love.
I know I couldn't do that and you have my deepest respect for doing what you did.


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Aug 1, 2008)

In 2006, I visited Austria and Germany during a study abroad program.  How I ever managed to leave I don't know, because it was sooooo beautiful and the architecture was unbelievable!  This program was 10 days long and I took over 1100 pictures!  I am very envious that you live there full time.  PLUS, you found love and I must say I don't know of a better combo--Europe and love!  You go lady!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for telling us your story


----------



## makeupNdesign (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome! Your story is so beautiful


----------



## kimmy (Aug 3, 2008)

i hope you've been enjoying your time here, chrissy. we really appreciate your input here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and thanks for letting us get to know you a little better with this post! keep specktra-in'!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)

Very cool story


----------

